# All breed health testing day 5/2



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Testing Day on 5th February - All Breed Testing Day
Great Alne & Kinwarton Memorial Hall, Great Alne Nr Alcestor. 
Eye Testing - Heidi Featherstone
Heart Testing - David fisher
Semen Testing and Storage - Angelika von Heimendahl. 
... Mctimoney Back Assessment & Treatment - Pauls Stokes
DNA Profile
DNA Archive 
Contact Shula M Shipton [email protected] 07540 098879


----------

